# Knockhill SMRC & SLS 26th May



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Managed a trip to Knockhill this weekend, first this year.
Managed a few shots from the hairpin of the SMRC and SLS stuff, SLS is like Time Attack.
Strangely though it was a reverse circuit today so made things interesting for a few drivers!


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Some great shots of some very nice cars :thumb:


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Missed one :wall:
Loads more to edit if I get the time 



Cheers
John


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Good to see Charlie Shaw out in the Focus Cosworth!


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

RobDom said:


> Good to see Charlie Shaw out in the Focus Cosworth!


54.6 Second lap in the reverse circuit!!!

Thing is mental!!

John


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Good pictures. 

Does the Focus still blitz everything else on track? 

The car is far too fast for the competition.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

John-R- said:


> 54.6 Second lap in the reverse circuit!!!
> 
> Thing is mental!!
> 
> John


It's rapid on the straights.

The laptimes it posts aren't so impressive when you see other cars that are faster.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Good pictures.
> 
> Does the Focus still blitz everything else on track?
> 
> The car is far too fast for the competition.


In the SMRC class, yes, in SLS there are a few EVO's not too far behind and one of the RA developments Impreza's too.

John


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Kerr said:


> It's rapid on the straights.
> 
> The laptimes it posts aren't so impressive when you see other cars that are faster.


True the Morrisons Seat is probably a good bit quicker through the bends than the Focus and the Escort Cossie but they two are way quicker on the straights due to the pure power they've got.

John


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

I remember watching the 2 AG focus's at oulton on a track day- awesome and was at ford fair at silver stone when Andrew crashed his, up to then he was giving it loads I was loving it:thumb: good pics by the way:thumb:


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

A few more, road legal cars are welcome too :doublesho



The reverse layout meant some 3-wheeled fun 







Plenty of EVO's and Impreza's in the various classes,













John


----------



## evojkp (Jun 28, 2007)

nice shots John, I've not managed to get up to Knockhill this year so far, need to make more of an effort now I'm on 2 and 3


----------

